

Advertise on Google? Use +1 Now. - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2011/04/01/facebook-1-a-win-for-adwords-ad-units/

======
printerjam
Seems that there are two reasons to do this. For search, isn't this just a
Blekko-inspired (read: crowdsourced) way to improve Google's search results?
And for advertisers, isn't this creating a knock-on, viral effect? Seems like
the +1 approach is a pretty good idea.

